

How to properly use Creative Commons images on your projects - ardeay
http://gozesty.com/blog/guides/how-to-find-and-use-free-images-for-your-websites-and-projects/

======
diminish
CC continues to confuse me with so many options. I'd like to use a CC (non-CC0
or public domain) licensed photo as part of my blog template header. Do I
really need to put the attribution and link in my template, because that will
make my web site look ridiculous.. Any ideas?

~~~
sentenza
Never forget that you can try to contact the creator of the image if you are
unclear about such things! If you don't want to have the attribuition in your
blog header, shoot them a message and ask if they'd be ok with you putting
that in your "About" page or at the bottom of you sidebar or some other such
place.

Also, be careful not to remove any license-pertaining metadata from the image.

~~~
ardeay
People I have contacted (unless they are a professional photographer) have
been excited that I wanted to use their photo or sound clips. Makes their day,
makes my day :)

------
bhousel
Use wordpress? Just install the photodropper plugin.

I'm not associated with the project, I just discovered it last week and it
does exactly what I need.

------
cclogg
The funny thing is by default Flickr sets all your photos to 'copyright'...
and upon realizing this I set out to make all my photos completely copyright
free (not even attribution)... but then it turns out you can't even do that.
At a minimum you have to have attribution. I'm just happy when people use my
photos; I feel bad they have to deal with all this license stuff.

------
donpdonp
How can I get that transparent inside-the-image attribution that is shown on
the first photo in the post?

~~~
mlinksva
Inspect the code on that post. :)

Uglier but fully self-contained example
[http://gondwanaland.com/mlog/2012/01/08/css-text-overlay-
att...](http://gondwanaland.com/mlog/2012/01/08/css-text-overlay-attribution/)

